# Is a TruVu acryllic tank good for planted aquariums?



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

guys,

i am getting a good deal for an 80 gallon tru vu acrylic tank 

60inches long
18inches deep
17.25inches tall 

the tank however has some surface scratching/spider webbing from typical use but you cannot see it when wet. 

I've been reading extensively about how the plastic tanks inhibit the light from entering the tank, apart from the small opening on the top which makes it difficult to clean...

Need your opinions on if should i go ahead and purchase it or should I pass it? Can I chop off the extra plastic on the top with a router...

can i buy commercial polishes and clean up the surface a bit?

one benefit is that i can drill holes on the back for the pipes and thus reduce the hanging clutter.

thoughts, critiques, suggestions??


----------



## obie (Mar 28, 2011)

lol how much? $10 yes! $1000 NO!


----------



## JukeFish (Mar 15, 2011)

I wouldn't remove any of the material from the top side of the tank. It's certainly been engineered to handle the loads for the given size. I'm sure there's some margin for error but if it were mine I wouldn't do anything that might compromise the structural integrity of the tank. 

I'm sure that the acrylic top serves to reduce some of the light entering the tank, but that might not be a bad thing. With stuff out there like T5HO it's a lot easier than it used to be to get too much light into your tank.

Acrylic tanks are light, cheaper than glass in large sizes I think, easier to drill, and probably more impact resistant. I also believe that acrylic is a better insulater than glass, so in a cooler environment they'll be more energy efficient in that sense. Other than those I can't think of any advantages over good quality glass. There's no doubt that acrylic tanks will scratch, even when taking great care. In a planted tank where you're likely to be doing a lot of algae scraping you'll get inumerable microscratches on the inside. Not usually obvious when the tank is filled but you can see them if you look for them. And the smaller openings at the top of the tank that you refer to can be a hindrance. Like when cleaning or if you're trying to get a large piece of driftwood in your tank.

I don't have any experience trying to remove scratches from an acrylic tank.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

obie said:


> lol how much? $10 yes! $1000 NO!


I think price would definitely be the important factor here. How much you are willing to compromise on form vs the amount you'll save getting a deal on a tank this size.

Polishes work, if you are willing to put the time/elbow grease in. Also, you should be able to widen the hole, but you are def. going to want to leave a significant frame around the top.


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

thanks all for the comments.

the owner wants 150 for it but i will try to negotiate further...i have a bow front now and the im tired of it besides I cannot use my lights to cover the entire tank...

and thus i was looking for something less deep and longer that would be great for my plants...

other than that no braces in the corners is something i have been wanting for a while...


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

In my observation, I haven't seen many planted acrylic tanks. I think I've only seen one after two years of membership in a local hobby club (Arizona Aquatic Plant Enthusiasts).


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

I purchased a used 60 gallon acrylic w/ black backdrop for about $50.00 in great condition about 3-4 years ago. I still own it and I have had no problems with light blockage or deficiency. 

Now about the lights not being able to not provide enough light to enter through the acrylic tank, I think it could possibly be the thickness of the acrylic wall effecting the light from entering the tank, hypothetically speaking. Just a guess. My acrylic tank's top area is about half a cm.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Amit,

A few of our GSAS members have some experience with removing scratches on acrylic tanks they can provide helpful suggestions on what worked well for them. Our previous president had a couple of beautiful acrylic planted aquarium which he entered in the GSAS Homeshow.


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

hi roy,

thanks for the tips. i am definitely wanting to give the acrylic tanks a shot...never had them and would like to seem them in my house....lets see if i get the deal....

neonflux, crispino....thanks for the comments.

amit


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Welcome. I hope your acrylic tank purchase goes well.  Some pictures would be awesome heheh.


----------

